# Bow shops around metro Atlanta



## deerbandit (Jan 25, 2017)

What are some of the best bow shops around metro ATL? I'm looking for a shop that basically has every manufacturer so I can try them all. Really looking at bowtech and obsession. I figured Army Navy Store in Stockbridge would carry both but they don't.


----------



## swamp (Jan 25, 2017)

Gables Sporting Goods in Douglasville
Southern Style Archery in Rome (I see you are in Dallas)


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 25, 2017)

You won't find a shop that has "basically all the manufacturers"....protected territories won't allow that. You may have to drive to find what you are looking for. I'm sure there is a shop somewhere that carries both Bowtech and Obsession. Ace in Social Circle has a couple of the new Reign bows from bowtech, and they have a few Obsessions.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 25, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> You won't find a shop that has "basically all the manufacturers"....protected territories won't allow that. You may have to drive to find what you are looking for. I'm sure there is a shop somewhere that carries both Bowtech and Obsession. Ace in Social Circle has a couple of the new Reign bows from bowtech, and they have a few Obsessions.



Make sure you shoot an Evolve while you're there.  You'll be glad you did .


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 25, 2017)

Army Navy has the new Reign 6 & 7 but I am not sure about Obsession. Social Circle Ace has both.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 26, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Make sure you shoot an Evolve while you're there.  You'll be glad you did .



Thanks Kris. Sometimes I'm not suggestive enough...lol
Yes, if you're interested in an Obsession, shoot the new Evolve cam from PSE.


----------



## kiltman (Jan 26, 2017)

Bowhunter Supply in Bowdon, Ga. has Obession bows.

Treetop Archery in Carrollton, Ga. has Bowtech bows.


----------



## HCdawg (Jan 26, 2017)

Does Social circle Ace still carry Elite?


----------



## Tadder (Jan 26, 2017)

Culberson Traditions in Ila has Mathews and Elite. 5-8pm thursday - friday 11-3 sat.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 27, 2017)

HCdawg said:


> Does Social circle Ace still carry Elite?



Yes


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 8, 2017)

Social circle ace supplies all the top brands with many to choose from


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 13, 2017)

Another vote for Social Circle Ace. You will find PSE, Elite, Hoyt, Mathews, Obsession, and Bowtech all in one house!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 29, 2017)

Social circle ace has a new full size range that's attached to their pro shop.  Now you try before you buy at 20 yards and they carry ALL the major brands


----------



## GRT24 (Apr 6, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> Thanks Kris. Sometimes I'm not suggestive enough...lol
> Yes, if you're interested in an Obsession, shoot the new Evolve cam from PSE.



My dad just bought the EVOLVE. Probably the smoothest bow I have ever shot and let off is awesome. PSE really stepped their game up.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 8, 2017)

GRT24 said:


> My dad just bought the EVOLVE. Probably the smoothest bow I have ever shot and let off is awesome. PSE really stepped their game up.



Thanks for the hit! The Evolve cam system is probably the biggest innovation for 2017, for any company. Super smooth and one of the easiest tuning bows on the market.


----------

